# Trying out the shop lifestyle.



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Keep your blades clean.
Keep your TS surfaces waxed.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I've always fancied myself a barrel type.
> 
> 
> Excited to be finishing up with the poplar stuff and move on to the Sintra. That's where the real ripping extravaganza begins. So many sheets. So, so many sheets.


If Leo starts putting a new bandsaw blade on, and suddenly puts on gloves watch out


There used to be a woodworking co-op in JC or Hoboken several years ago. Stationary tools were furnished, you just paid a monthly fee and shared the space. Probably a condo now. :sad:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Somebody approached me once about wanting to start something like that.

I wasn't really that interested in sharing, but I thought the idea of being able to get a much bigger space by going halves with someone would be worth a conversation.

He showed up drunk, then had 3 more drinks in my presence, then hugged me goodbye after 15 minutes of knowing him.

Yeah no, you're not going to be touching my table saw. hah


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Easy Gibson said:


> I've always fancied myself a barrel type.
> 
> 
> Excited to be finishing up with the poplar stuff and move on to the Sintra. That's where the real ripping extravaganza begins. So many sheets. So, so many sheets.


Maybe Leo's saw would be more suited? He could use a sliding table Altendorf in that shop...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks suspiciously clean.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have a tub grinder in the back of the shop.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Looks suspiciously clean.


That's what I though too.My shops never that clean and I have all kinds of dust collection.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*trying out the shop lifestyle*



Easy Gibson said:


> Somebody approached me once about wanting to start something like that.
> 
> I wasn't really that interested in sharing, but I thought the idea of being able to get a much bigger space by going halves with someone would be worth a conversation.
> 
> ...


Or me or anything in my shop or around me. Know a bum like that who is always after me for work. No thanks.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Progress report.













Standoff mounted panels are a go. The system works.

Over by the window are all the pieces of my frames which are going to be assembled as soon as... well as soon as someone assembles them. I'm tired, dammit.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

what's the current status of this project?


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats a tight workspace no?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

asgoodasdead said:


> what's the current status of this project?


Panel display installed.

Going to try to have the frames assembled and delivered by Tuesday. Wednesday-Saturday run around with my hair on fire trying to finish the 3rd component.

Monday, tidy up if anything needs tidying. 

Tuesday - Plane to Italy.

Man I hope this works.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

My latest masterpiece. I call it, "Dadoh".


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> My latest masterpiece. I call it, "Dadoh".


or dado uh oh


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Dado, No Bueno


The stupid frames are done. Just some light chiseling and then ready for paint.

The next insurmountable summit gets approached tomorrow AM. Pictures to come, if I feel like it.


----------

